
Russian startup wants to put billboards in space. Astronomers aren’t impressed - duck
http://astronomy.com/news/2019/01/billboards-in-space?webSyncID=bb9352c7-a369-7944-5cb1-b9c3a76ccd13&sessionGUID=e5619c21-6305-033e-8d6d-3ed329844e8b
======
raghavarora
This is space pollution - there are better ways for urgent communication and
definitely much better ways to advertise

